# Girls Gone Huntin~~~aka team 8



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Huntergirla - Here to check in. Hello to you all! I am getting real excited for the season. I live in Iowa and my season starts Oct 1st as well in my neck of the woods. I cant wait to get to know all of you, and I think this will be fun.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I am really excited too! This is the first hunting contest I have ever entered. And eventhough this is my second bow season, I didn't get anything last year. But, I have my eye on this really nice 8 point struttin around our woods. The husband thinks he is gonna get him, but I have plans to make sure he doesn't.:smile:

I have already taken opening day off and the rest of the family members that bow hunt in our woods all have to work so I am going to pray to the deer gods a lot between now and then.

He's MINE


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Camoprincess - you go and getem!!! Them boys cant have all them big bucks!! Good luck to you!! I am wonder where the rest of the team is? Well once we all get checked in we will have to come up with a name for our team. I do have my trail cams out just to see what is running around the woods if I get anything on the cams to talk about I will post. I did do a drive by my woods the other night and seen 3 little 6 pointers in velvet and about 4 or 5 does and a couple of spotted faws in the field. I cant wait for the season to get here!! Nice to meet you camoprincess and if you get out before the boys and you'll getem!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey huntergirla -

I sure hope the rest of our team gets on here soon. We need a cool name!

I was talkin with the hubby last night, and I think I am actually gonna go and try and get a turkey this year too.:smile: And I informed him that the big buck was MINE- we need all the points we can get.

Chat at ya later, work is almost done and then I am going home to shoot.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey girls! I'm from Westchester County, New York. I CANT WAIT for the season to start!!! Westchester county's bow season (theres no gun hunting in my county) starts october 17 and with my couple new hunting spots I got this year-- I'm hoping I can rack up some major points for our team! 


What should our team name be????


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome - we are ready here too - I am thinking of trying to get some small stuff - I've never hunted Turkey and my husband is going to take me out and I think I might just try for some rabbit or squirrell.

We will have fun, no matter what:teeth:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello to you Bowhunterchck welcome. I am not picky about the name anyone with any ideas?? I thought of Girls Gone Huntin.. but I am up for anything. Camoprincess- LOL- Way to go on telling the hubby in advance that the buck is yours!! Keep telling him that so he will understand...Go get them turkeys-I would love to shoot one with my bow but the last couple of years fall bowhunting they seem to have busted me!! I have better luck with a gun... I am going to go check the cams tomorrow night we will see what I might have.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Huntergirla said:


> Hello to you Bowhunterchck welcome. I am not picky about the name anyone with any ideas?? I thought of Girls Gone Huntin.. but I am up for anything. Camoprincess- LOL- Way to go on telling the hubby in advance that the buck is yours!! Keep telling him that so he will understand...Go get them turkeys-I would love to shoot one with my bow but the last couple of years fall bowhunting they seem to have busted me!! I have better luck with a gun... I am going to go check the cams tomorrow night we will see what I might have.


I like the Girls Gone Huntin' - don't worry, I tell him on a regular basis that the big buck is mine, I also tell my brother-in-law and my sister deerbecky1978, we are usually the only 4 who bowhunt. Let us see pics if you get some good ones.


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey ladies!! This is my first hunting contest as well, and I am TOTALLY stoked!! Sounds like we have a bunch of rookies here lol! I don't really care on the team name either, Girls Gone Hunting is cute!

Oh and by the way, my real name is Kayla. I'm 20 years old, and I was born and raised in northern Indiana. Our bow season starts October 1st as well, and my fiance and I have had trail cameras out all summer, unfortunately nothing huge to show for it, but some small shooters. I'm going to try to be disciplined and not shoot a small buck, but I'm never killed a buck, and we all know that there seems to be a lot of ground shrinkage for rookies!! lol

It would be nice to know everyone's real name so that we can all correspond on a more personal basis and get to know each other a little!

Take care everyone, we'll be talking soon!!

Kayla aka NN


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Kayla - welcome to the rookie club! LOL

My real name is Lorri and I live in a small town near Lansing, MI - how far is that from you? I like the real names too, it is a bit more personal.

I'll let you all know a little about me -

I am married to my hubby Jason (7 years - been together 10yrs - 2nd marriage)
I will be 41 tomorrow 8/7/68
I have 4 kids - Nathan (20 - in Sept.), Cody (17), Chelsea(17) and Caitlin 
(17), yup, the three 17 year olds are a set of triplets - and I thought they were a handfull at 2 the two girls are definitley getting the best of me. LOL!
I work for an accounting firm and am going back to school to get my degree in accounting (I have 36 credits done only 27 more to go).
I enjoy reading and shooting my bow, spending time with my family, and when Jason and I can get away without kids, we like to take walks in the woods, even in the winter.

Hope to get to know all of you a little better - "Girls Gone Huntin'" - think I may have me a pink shirt made that says that! Really catchy.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

:singing::singing:
Happy Birthday To You- Happy birthday To You -Happy Birthday Dear Camoprincess- Happy Birthday To You!!!! And many more...:darkbeer:

Welcome- Nocked Nurse glad your here. I cant wait to get to know you.. 

Funny you should should say something about the shirts. I have a freind who made me some shirts like that awhile back. We sell them at a shop near by I could have her make up some more, I think I only have one left. I could try to get some more made for the team? I always wanted a hunting show called Girls Gone Huntin. 

Oh the boss just came in - I will post up a little later with a little more info.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Huntergirla said:


> :singing::singing:
> Happy Birthday To You- Happy birthday To You -Happy Birthday Dear Camoprincess- Happy Birthday To You!!!! And many more...:darkbeer:
> 
> Welcome- Nocked Nurse glad your here. I cant wait to get to know you..
> ...



Thanks for the birthday song - loved it! The kids (triplets) all climed in bed with me this morning to tell me - nice wake up call. I'm off on Friday's so I don't have to worry about the boss. 

If you do the shirts let me know so I can send you some money.

Talk to you later.ccasion5:


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lorri!! ccasion13: Sounds like you are having a wonderful day, kids waking you up, and the day off! I looked on google and it looks like you are about 2.5 hours north of me, I'm from Huntington, IN.


I think the shirts would be cute, would love to see a design, so let us know if you get some pictures and prices!

Have a GREAT day everyone!

Kayla


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh, and another thought, maybe we should post our name "Girls Gone Huntin'" on the Team sticky that way no one else takes it. I looked through the other team threads, and it doesn't look like any one else has this name for an option, but just in case...?

Kayla


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Kayla - I agree about the name thing - if you girls don't mind since it is just the 4 of us who have checked in I will go in and change the thread name. Just let me know - want a full consensus before I do it.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey ladies, I'm here! Team 8!! WooHoo! Deer season starts at the end of next month & I can't wait!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Team #8*

Okay tnhuntress don't rub it in the rest of us have to wait until Oct., unless of course that is an invite to come hunt with you. LOL! 

Welcome, and what do you think of the name idea "Girls Gone Huntin"? Or do you have any suggestions?

Talk to you soon.

Lorri


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> Okay tnhuntress don't rub it in the rest of us have to wait until Oct., unless of course that is an invite to come hunt with you. LOL!
> 
> Welcome, and what do you think of the name idea "Girls Gone Huntin"? Or do you have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


That name works for me!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Team #8 - "Girls Gone Huntin"*

Well, 5 of the 6 of us have checked in and it seems we are all in agreement on the name "Girls Gone Huntin" great suggestion huntergirla.

What do you girls think we should do about our missing team member? Should we send out a Search PM party?:smile: All I know is we are going to need her!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi again =)

my real name is Alexa and I'm 19. My boyfriend got me into hunting and I fell inlove the first time a deer walked past my stand. This is going to be my second year hunting and my second year taking part in the contest. If it seems like I don't come on to AT that much it's only because I'm ppreparing to go back to college. I'm a sophmore at Hunter College (what a coincidence!) in NYC, only 45 minutes away from my home town. Even though I'm in the city a lot during the season Im still able to hunt almost everyday. When it gets closer to the season, I'll come on AT more frequently. I really like the name and I think t-shirts would be so awesome! I know this is corny but do you think it would be cool to put the state we are from on them? For example like "Team Member: New York. I don't know, I just think it's cool that we are all from different states. 

Anyway it was nice meeting you all ... Ps happy belated!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Team #8*

I think that putting our state on it would be cool - or maybe even our AT names with our real name and then our state -

CamoPrincess - Lorri - Michigan

What do you guys think? 

Just a heads up - you girls are making me feel old! Alexa my oldest son is your age and will be 20 in like 6 weeks.:smile:


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

thats an awesome idea! I really like the AT names..


and I'm sorry about the difference in age! I can say i'm older if you want. =P


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to you - tn huntress I am a little jelouse you get to head out before some of us. You go gettem!!

Camoprincess - dont worry about the age thing I am right behind you a little bit... 30 something to be exact. 

Looks as if we are just missing one of us what should we do?

I will vote in the Girls Gone Huntin - name.

On the shirts my girlfriend says she can do them, LOL - she said around 20 BUCKS from each and every state you ladies live in. We can see what she can do on where we are from and the at names I am sure it could be done. More money ??? I will try to get a pic up on the last shirts and see what yall think. Oh and we will need sizes? ect.

I checked my cams and I got alot of wind shots!! (mad I was) I did get the 3 little bucks that I had seen a couple of weeks ago. 
http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t274/Huntergirla/?action=view&current=PICT0022.flv
Big Iowa Whitetails??? Ha Ha 

This little one was smelling right where I was putting my hands on, I was going to put the cam up on it.. Why not a big giant one??
http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t274/Huntergirla/?action=view&current=PICT0001.flv

I got some turkeys with some polts But I havent uploaded them yet. 
I moved the cams around we will keep on checkin and if I get anything good Ill post up.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Team 8*

Does anyone know how to how to change the name on the thread?

I am good with the shirt cost, just let me know!

Nice deer - I can't wait until its time, I am sick of looking at that 10pt buck target in my back yard. LOL


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I think if we make contact with the little lady who started this (Dees) I think she can change the name. And we should have some one pm our missing in action team member.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*team*

I PM'd our missing member yesterday - do you want to contact DeeS


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I just sent a pm to her and we will see.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Girls Gone Huntin*

:banana: We are official:grouphug:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> I think that putting our state on it would be cool - or maybe even our AT names with our real name and then our state -
> 
> CamoPrincess - Lorri - Michigan
> 
> ...


Well I'm 21


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Yea:wav: we now have a name!!! Next - Time to do a little huntin tomorrow is the day we can start rackin up the points!! Like I said my season does not start until Oct 1st but I am going to have to find something else to hunt before then so we can get this party started:jazzmatazzes: Looks as if our mia team member does not show by sunday we will get another later. Good Luck to "Girls Gone Huntin"


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Wish Oct. 1 would hurry and get here - heck, small game doesn't even open until Sept. 15, I still have a whole nother month of practicing. 

So to those of you who can start now good luck and lets show them who we are:smile:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Squirrer season opens here a week from today!!!! Yay!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

tn_huntress said:


> Squirrer season opens here a week from today!!!! Yay!!


tn_huntress, you go get those squirrels. I've never tried shooting small game before, but I am certainly going to attempt it, keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey ladies, it's been a while since I've posted, my fiance` tends to dominate the time we spend on AT lol.

I can't believe that there are 3 of us so close in age!! I just turned 20 in July!! Too bad we all live so far apart :thumbs_do 

I've never tried hunting small game either (I'm always too afraid of losing or breaking arrows) but I may have to try shooting at some squirrels or rabbits. last year there were a lot of raccoons that came around our stands too, so maybe when the seasons overlap, I can multi-task!!

Hope everyone is doing well, I will try to check on here more often. Good luck tn_huntress on your hunting, the rest of us are TOTALLY jealous! Take care ladies!!

Kayla aka NN


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Nocked_Nurse89 said:


> Hey ladies, it's been a while since I've posted, my fiance` tends to dominate the time we spend on AT lol.
> 
> I can't believe that there are 3 of us so close in age!! I just turned 20 in July!! Too bad we all live so far apart :thumbs_do
> 
> ...


Kayla I have never hunted small game before either but I am going to give it a try this year. There are a lot of squirrells around my tree stand, and like you I am going to multi-task, I am really good at it.:smile:


----------



## colej (Jul 20, 2009)

yall need to post some pics of yourselves so we now what were up against.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

colej said:


> yall need to post some pics of yourselves so we now what were up against.



Are you our new team member?


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Welcome*

:welcome:Luverofthebow. We are proud to have you join Girls Gone Huntin'.:banana: 

Tell us all about yourself and let us know when your seasons start.

Lorri :grouphug:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by colej 
yall need to post some pics of yourselves so we now what were up against.
Is this a member?:boink:

:hello2:Welcome to our new member Loverofthebow cant wait to get to know ya.:smile: 

Ladies I will get a pic of the shirts as soon as she sends me the design I will post. 

The only thing season that is open here is groundhogs oh and coyotes!! It has been real hot here but this week a front in comming in and it going to make it a little bit cooler so I am going to get my other stands in and take my weed eater down and make a couple of paths to my stands. It is like going through a jungle to get to them. And in the mornings I have a bit of trouble so I would like to make it as easy as I can to get to my stands

Ill take my bow with me just in case a ground hog or a coyote might be around:wink:


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey ladies good luck. Kick the snot outta the fella's! :thumbs_up


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Hellooooo Team #8

My name is Tiffany, I am 32 & I live in NW Georgia! We don't have huge deer, but I got a decent one last season so I am hoping he has a brother....lol! 

I own an archery shop, my husband is a taxidermist. I have been shooting a bow for.....23 yrs. I have been working on them for at least 17, omg...its been a long time. I have only been hunting, maybe the 6 years or so, and have taken several animals. In fact, I just love to shoot stuff! I have 2 kids, Trey, 10 and Madelyn, 7. My husband and I have been married for 11 years! He is my best hunting partner...lol! If there is anything I have left out or you want to know....just ask me!

Georgia season opens September 12th and I can't wait! Looking forward to chatting it up and killing some stuff with you gals! Good luck, girls....game on!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Welcome*

Hi Tiffany - 

Sorry - I had posted prior to the AT issues getting fixed so it must have lost the reply.

We are glad to have you and can't wait to see the BIG brother of your deer from last year.

We were out tonight a saw 5 doe and 2 bucks cutting across the hay field into the woods - can't wait to get out. Cabelas had a great sale this weekend and we went and bought 2 cameras going to take them out in the morning and hope to see some nice pics.

Can't wait for Oct. 1.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

hey ladies...i haven't posted in a while..Today I went and got my license/tags. It came up to 100 bucks! Uhhh...Does your resident tags cost that much?! Anyway its worth it .. I was just a little shocked! Any who, the other day I got a new release. Its the scott wildcat and I love love love it. I also got a lady dream season jacket so I am SO excited to wear it. I even sneak into the basement every once and a while and put it on. =P I've never really been one of the gals who will buy something just for the brand but the jacket I wore last year was terrible. It kept me warm but it was a childrens size large and it fit me so strangely. But when I tried on the lady dream season jacket, it fit PERFECTLY! It doesn't poof out at the shoulder or anything so I'm super pumped to wear it. What camo do you ladies wear? 


My boyfriend and I have been watching a couple deer at our newest hunting spot. I'm not quite sure how hunting spots go for non suburban hunting but here we have to ask permission from home owners to hunt on their property. Our biggest spot is only 15 acres since there are so many houses around here but thats the norm for us westchester county hunters. We actually have an out of control deer population...about 45 deer per square mile and not one sapling under ten years old. Its a little scary. I'm hoping I'm going to shoot as many deer as I possibly can because homeowners and their gardens are counting on me! 

bye for now..


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Go go go! I am glad that you said something about that Lady Dream Season - my husband has looked at it and has said something to me about trying to get it, my clothes are all men's clothes, and they have bunches all over the place. Am getting ready to order some clothes for SLG and hopefully will be able to do that before the end of Sept. with 4 teenagers it is a killer on the pocket book.

Went school clothes shopping this weekend and I spent A LOT of $$$$$$. Good thing the hubby doesn't handle the bank account:wink: 

Well, I better get ready for work. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

I'm glad you mentioned clothing, too! I need to order some as well. I can't get what I want from my distributor, so I as well will be ordering from SLG. I'm so excited season is almost here. The weather has chilled a little bit from what it's been being here and I sat outside all day yesterday wishing I was in a stand....lol!!!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

The last few days our weather was a little cooler, its warmer today but no humidity. My husband and I went out yesterday afternoon and put up our new cameras and set out some food to intice them. Can't wait until next Saturday to check them out.


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*camoprincess*

Michigan has the early doe season starting Sept.17 if you want to wack a doe.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*bighoytman*

Thanks for that info. Can you tell me how long it lasts? I'm itching now.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

bighoytman said:


> Michigan has the early doe season starting Sept.17 if you want to wack a doe.


I just checked the DNR website and according to that this is only Early Firearm from Sept. 17 - Sept. 21.

No guns allowed


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey ladies!!

Welcome Tiffany!

I totally know where you are all coming from with needing new clothes! I wear all hand-me-downs, but camo is so expensive that I can't hardly reason with myself to buy anything new! As long as what I have works, I'm ok with it lol.

Nate and I go out scouting a lot, and we have started tuning for our broadheads. Man, I'm so excited I could just scream!! I washed all of my hunting gear this week with the scent killer laundry soap, and when I opened my tote all I could smell was Scent killer's Autumn Formula, and it smelled SOOOO good!! It made me want to be in a tree so bad! We hung some more tree stands this weekend, and have a few more sets to do before Oct. 1.

Here are a couple of trail cam pics of a buck on one of our properties we hunt. I really hope Nate gets to shoot him, but if I could it would be better for our team! His nickname is "Wide Load". If this doesn't make you want to get in a stand, I don't know what does!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Hi there Kayla...nice to meet you!

I know...I was just thinking about the price of women's clothing!!! Super High!  But when I was helping Karen at the SLG booth, it really is good stuff! I guess it depends on how big your purse is and all mine is holding is change....lol! 

Thats a good looking buck in that pic! Like I said before, our's don't get really big here, but there has already been some nice ones seen in the area! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.....:wink:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well girls, went and checked the trail cams tonight and the one by where the hubby wants to put his climber had a lot of pics, of does and fawns

However, the one by where one of my tree stands is going had 3 or 4 different bucks nice 6pt & 8pt and 1 4pt, also lots of does. Oct. 1 needs to hurry and get here.

Well, school started back for me on August 20 and I have got quite a bit of homework to do and I seem to be finding things to do so I don't have to do it. Like sit here and post on AT. LOL

So I will talk to you all soon. The books are calling


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I just wanted to wish you all well with your season(s) this year. Ours has been open since April (roe, red, sika and fallow deer) until October. Not had a chance to do any hunting because of university though but I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck.
:thumbs_up

We're better than the guys


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Scotsbowhunter! Where are you in Scotland? And in Mississippi?

Quite odd ~ I am Scotish on my father's side and I was born in Mississippi and still have family there.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> Thanks Scotsbowhunter! Where are you in Scotland? And in Mississippi?
> 
> Quite odd ~ I am Scotish on my father's side and I was born in Mississippi and still have family there.


I am in a nice village in the county of Renfrewshire, near Houston. About 17 miles from Glasgow.

My in laws stay near Tupelo, MS. I am back and forth to MS 

Where abouts does your family live in MS and Scotland?


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well girls ~ went on my first video shoot with my husband yesterday ~ he beat me on the variety disc I got mostly birds, but when we did the big game ~ look out saddleman because the camoprincess kicked butt ~ Love you honey!

I also found out when we were at the pro shop that early doe season is for BOWS too! YEAH! Sept. 17 only 17 more days and tree stand here I come

I got my new arrows today and my new stabilizer so as soon as I get the sticker on the weight on my stabilizer I will post pictures.

The deer better look out because I am READY

Hope everyone is doing good ~ school is keeping me busy, the kids don't start back until Sept. 9 and I swear that all 3 of them have Senioritis.


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

I know how you feel.......I got til September 12th!! I don't think I have ever been this excited about bow season. Usually by the time it gets here I am so tired of working on bows, I don't even want to look at mine..LOL!
But not this year, like you said camoprincess.......they better be looking out!!!

Its amazing to me the difference in school years across the country. Mine started back July 30th.....I think I would probably pull my hair out if I had to wait til September to send them back :tongue:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well school that started back was for me, I went back to college in the summer of 2008 and after taking the summer off I am having a hard time getting back in the swing of things.

It is really bad because all I want to do is go out and shoot my bow. I still make sure to get in about 20 arrows a day.

Here are some pics of my bow ~ I have it all done now!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

nice looking set up hope you enjoy them and thank you for your donation.


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey! Just wanted you all to know that I'm here and ready to hunt! Our season opens Sept. 15th and I'll be in a tree. I'm gonna hunt North Central Kansas in November also. Got a new Hoyt Alphamax (bonecollecter) at the shop ready to set up. If it isn't ready, I'm sure the old Sierratec will do fine.

Good luck to you all!!
Oops..still got last years team on my signature...better fix that.
Annie


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh no ladies! Your going to get me jealous!! I have 44 days until opening day. And unfortunately here I am sitting on the crowded metro north Harlem line train making my way into NYC. Yes you guessed it.. classes started for me on Monday and now I'm forced to commute everyday! Hmm well maybe forced isn't the appropriate word of choice. Commuting gives me ample hunting time come October. I think that's when you know your a true Bowhunter... When you give up living on the upper east side of NYC only to stay at home with the mother and commute. =P oh well... It will be worth it when I'm sitting in the tree on a Tuesday morning before classes! 

I think thats so funny you mentioned the scent of hunting!!! I literally thought that my boyfriend and I had issues. I'm not going to lie we go down in the basement and stand for a good ten minutes just sniffing our stuff. Lol it seriously makes my heart flutter! 

Guess what happened to me the other day! I went scouting the other day at our newest property (usually we don't go near out properties now just to leave them be but we got this spot so late, we had no choice) and 2 minutes into the woods I looked down and found my first shed!!!!!! I had the biggest smile on my face the WHOLE scout! It as from a deer we had a bunch of trail cam photos of. Nothing huge just a mediocre 4 pointer but my bf said it's fate! That's my deer this year!!!! Keep your fingers crossed ladies! And please wish some luck my way. =) speak to you soon.


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Finding sheds is awesome. I spend a lot of time looking for them.

Speaking of the scent...having the house sprayed for bugs tomorrow, which we do every 3 months or so, and hubby had me put a sign on the door where we keep our hunting clothes. DO NOT SPRAY THIS ROOM. He's heading to NM in Sept. and didn't want his hunting clothes stunk up.

Annie


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

That's a good loooking bow, camoprincess........my daughter would be envious..lol!!!! She likes to pink it up, too!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

luverofthebow said:


> That's a good loooking bow, camoprincess........my daughter would be envious..lol!!!! She likes to pink it up, too!


Thanks, I am really happy with it. All the guys at the pro shop make fun of me but I just tell them it doesn't matter what color the bow is, its the person shooting it.


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> Thanks, I am really happy with it. All the guys at the pro shop make fun of me but I just tell them it doesn't matter what color the bow is, its the person shooting it.


You got that right!!! I find when men make comments of that nature, it's only because they wish they had one just like it...lol!!! I did tell my daughter about it and she's immediately said she had to see it and wants one just like it:shade: and she's only 7!!!! It's starts early......:tongue:


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all! I was really bored and I've made some t-shirts before for my field hockey team and friends and stuff so I thought I'd try to make one for us!

Just putting some ideas out there... What do you girls think?


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

That looks really good! I do like the idea of our state and AT name on the back!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I love it. Looks AWESOME!

If all like it let me know how much so I can send you some money


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well Girls~ I drew an Anterless Deer License, so that means I will be able to at least get a total of 4 deer, 2 in the combo, 1 anterless (can buy 1 tag a day for up to 5 tags) and then my tag for Early Doe Season ~ which opens in 12 more days! WOOOOOO HOOOOO!

Been out practicing and will be practicing from the tree stand today at the house before we take it out to the woods on Monday. Went out to the woods twice yesterday and the only thing we saw were some does and fawns but I know there are bucks out there, we found some really awesome tracks. Can't wait for it to get here. The weather is starting to change and that is just making the itch worse.

Well, back to some homework before the hubby gets home so we can go shoot. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, the treestands are all out and only 10 more days until early doe season. YEAH!

There are a lot of tracks everywhere in the woods, not too many pics on one of the trail cams except my in-laws raking and baling hay. There were a few fawns.
We'll see how things look next weekend. We are heading up north for a business trip that I get to take my family on and hopefully we will be home early enough on Sunday to check the cams.

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey all!

Just wanted to stop in and say hi! One week from tomorrow I get to be in the woods for 3 days (early doe season) YEAH! Can't wait! Hopefully I get one, that will at least give us 50 points. Not having any luck with the small game, those stinkers move too quick.

Checking the cams tomorrow, let you know if there is anything good.


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

So it's been a while, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the shirts!! I'm so excited!! They look great!


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Hi ladies......well I have to say that I thoroughly enjoyed my afternoon yesterday in the treestand. It opened but I had to wait til the evening to hunt....and thats perfectly ok lol! I had lots of activity but no shots. I walked in on 4 huge gobblets that were pecking around under my stand, I heard a buck rubbing a tree directly behind me (never saw him), had a doe and triplets come out (that was a first) then another doe came out. THEN what sounded like an awful turkey fight ensued behind me....then a most terrifying gutteral growl!!! So, I figure either our bear is back or maybe a bobcat or coyote was out there stirring up the gobblers. All in all it was very eventful evening, but after the growl noise I got the hell out of there, lmao. I was by myself and no sidearm. Very spooky feeling knowing something is out there and not being able to see it! We are going this evening, so I hope I can come back and tell you gals some good news!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow ~ don't know if I could have handled getting out of the stand with no one else out there. I would have called my hubby on the cell phone and told him to get me out of there. We went to the woods this afternoon and kicked up about 6 does ~ can't wait until Friday ~ Early doe season opens on Thursday but I have to work and have school so the hubby and I are going to be out there first thing on Friday morning. I am so excited, I just wish we could skip Monday thru Thursday and it be Friday morning. The cameras don't seem to be getting anything but the hay fields are being cut so I think that might be keeping them from the one stand, but they have been all over by my other tree stand just no pics, camera is down by the hubby's stand. Fall is arriving and hopefully the cool air will come in soon, the leaves are changing and hopefully the weather will cooperate and the rut will be good. I will let you all know as soon as I get something.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I have not been here for a while I have been out of town and its been real bizzy at the shop its that time of year. I also help this time of year at a Renaissance festival teaching people how to shoot :embara: (yea I know) Anything for a Buck!! So my plate has been real full. I am going to try to be here a little more. I did try to post a couple of times and it had told me I was not logged in?? Dont know what is up? (I guess I shouldnt take so long to post I think?)

I see some ladies are out huntin GOOD LUCK TO YA!!! & Go & Getem!!!

I love the shirts and I will take one!!! I did get a somewhat copy of the ones we had done before I will try to post? I did have here put the Girls Gone Huntin a little futher down, we had them done in pink but the black and silver ones were cool as well. But they are not on there. If anyone would still like one I would be happy to help out.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok that finally worked!! I guess I take to much time to post? (It did it to me again).
I am so pumped to get out!! I have everything ready and just counting the days until the opener here.

I did get a little video of a couple of bucks on the cam but I think they need another year or so . But the problem is around here they wont last that long, the hunting pressure is real heavy!! It's not posting- I will try a link. They walk by real fast. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/racing2l#play/uploads/0/efYPjL-QebY

Also a freind of mine sent me this video I thought I would share 
http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t274/Huntergirla/?action=view&current=The_turkey_rap-1avi.flv

I will do a little catch up with all of the posts and will check in more often..
Again GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE LADIES who are luck to be out!! Go & Getem!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I love both of the shirts! You girls just let me know!

Well, today is the 15th and I am trying to figure out a way to maybe get out of a golf outing that my office is going to on Thursday, would love to be in the woods but that won't happen until Friday~I bet I won't have any problems getting up to the alarm that morning

Tonight the hunting clothes are getting :washing: hopefully my pants I ordered from Karen at SLG get here today so they can go in there too. I am super excited~I got the itchies

Well, I have been at the office for 35 minutes and all I have done is make coffee, water the plants, put work on my boss's desk, get out my work for today, and be on the internet I guess I better get busy and get some work started before the boss man comes in.

Talk to you all later.

"_Girls Gone Huntin'_ kick booty


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

camoprincess said:


> Well school that started back was for me, I went back to college in the summer of 2008 and after taking the summer off I am having a hard time getting back in the swing of things.
> 
> It is really bad because all I want to do is go out and shoot my bow. I still make sure to get in about 20 arrows a day.
> 
> Here are some pics of my bow ~ I have it all done now!


That is a nice looking bow. I like the B-Stinger. Is that dipped? I have to paint mine all the time because it gets so scuffed up. I might be interested in doing that to mine......well.....I would probably just do black.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> That is a nice looking bow. I like the B-Stinger. Is that dipped? I have to paint mine all the time because it gets so scuffed up. I might be interested in doing that to mine......well.....I would probably just do black.



I had the sticker on the weight made by battledrumwraps. They will specially design anything you want.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Good morning gals... So today marks 30 days until hunting season. I know to most that seems like a lot considering most seasons have already started but I'm freakng out! I am soooo excited and I can't believe sitting in the brisk air camo'd out in my comfy summit surrounded by falling colored leaves and squirrels and sunsets and watching deer and Ahhh! I'm so excited it's all just a month away! Do you want to know what the Happiest most relaxed moment of my life was? It wasn't the day I won anything or any prom or graduation like most people my age or heck even a spa day or anything like that (don't get me wrong I'd go to a spa anyday!) but it was one paticularly day in the woods. It was my first afternoon hunt ever, opening day, that morning was one of the coldest of the whole season and it had been brutle. Not being one who can bare the cold, still I decided to not let it get to me and went out at 2pm that day. I got to my spot and then to my tree and noticed something. In the middle of the suburbs, in the middle of the day, I was surrounded by pure silence. No honking cars or neighbors or highways. No music, TVs, or barking dogs. It was only me...well me and the pain in the but squirrels that just LOVE to sound like trotting deer. =) Anyway, after climbing up my tree and getting set up, I stood there. In that moment as I leaned back against my tree slowly eating my apple and looking out into the woods, I felt the feeling that every hunter knows... REAL happiness. THAT is the moment I fell in love with hunting. 

If I never shoot a deer... I don't care... As long as I can have that serenity.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Bowhunterchck- GREAT POST!!! You said it all! That its what it is all about!! It made me feel good to read your post. Good to see that there is people out there who understand that its not all about the big bucks and to really know what its all about.YOU ARE SPOT ON!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well girls, it is the weekend of early doe season. Went out tonight, wasn't expecting anything and I was right ~ nothin'. Hopefully with the cooler temps in the morning I might have some better luck. Keep you posted. Only 13 more days until actual bow season opens.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks huntergirla!! 

Just wanted to post some pictures that my boyfriend and I just got off our trail camera!

This is Horse, hes a mature wide 8.









This is Jack Bauer 









This is Wide Sixx.









This is Dorky (Forky)! Hes my deer!! I found his shed from last season!









Hopefully all these bucks stick around till Oct. 17th. Cant wait!!

Bye for now!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well girls~went to the woods today~wasn't feeling very good this morning, allergies were killing me~ so I headed to the woods about 12 and sat in the tree stand until 4. Didn't see anything just a couple of chipmunks, 4 turkeys, a bunch of squirrels and a crap load of mosquitoes. But it was so peaceful and to see the colors start to change and the leaves start to fall, just really peaceful. Well, I decided that I wanted to go out again this evening, the hubby had to do some things in the saddleshop so I went out by myself~I sat along a fence row by a hay field~unfortunately my in-laws mules decided they wanted to come down near there for some apples, about the time they were coming down, off to my right comes a doe and a young one (spots were gone), she was about 10yds, then the stupid mule came up and startled her so they both went to the south of me about 40yds, lucky for me they circled back up and she was walking to the hay field, well when she came out from behind some trees, I was ready, she was 20 yards away and I let the arrow fly. OMG the rush! She ran off, and we went looking and found about 12" of my arrow (the fletching end) and there was a good amount of clotty blood on it. It was dark and we just decided to wait until tomorrow morning to go out and look for her. So keep your fingers crossed, I will let you know as soon as I know something.

By the way, this was my very first deer.


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

camoprincess......congrats....I hope you find her!!! It is the biggest rush ever to kill a deer *(or anything for that fact)...we got our fingers crossed....

bowhunterchk13......those are some fine deer...maybe they'll still be around and you can get one!!!!!

I think all my deer have disappeared lol.....I have seen the same group of does twice but they will not get any closer than 45 yards. I have waited and waited but its like they are too smart. My goal this year is to clean out some does, we have several, and I never thought killing a doe would be this hard. See, I have never killed a doe before (yes, I'm a horn hunter) so when I get one its going to be great! And too, it has rained her everyday for the last week and not going to quit til Tuesday I think. Its absolutely pouring down right now :sad: no hunting anytime soon!!!!! 

Talk to you gals later!!!!!


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Hey ladies good luck. Kick the snot outta the fella's! :thumbs_up


Ohh!! my my what you doin over here??? IM tellin!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

OH OH WAY TO GO CAMOPRINCESS!! Go get her shes out there. CONGRATS TO YOU!! I will check in later tonight to see whats up!! 

Bowhunterchck-You better tell your other half you know where you are sittin!!LOL

Loverofthebow its a little slow around my neck of the woods until a little later in the season.Then it will start heating up. They will come.

I will check in later, see ya later ladies.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well girls~we couldn't find her. We walked all over out there~probably close to 4 miles~I am bummed, not only because now we don't have 50pts, but I feel really bad that maybe she suffered. There was really good blood on the part of the arrow that broke off~we left it where we found it last night so we could start there this morning~of course the dew cleaned all of the blood off but I brought what is left of the arrow home. But even though I am bummed I am very encouraged that I was able to let the arrow fly, like I said I have never shot at a live deer before so I think that was an accomplishment. Not gonna go out tonight, gonna practice with the 10pt buck target and then head out in the morning.

Something really encouraging~we have a lot and I mean a lot of trees in the woods that have very fresh scrapes.

Well I am headed to the shower and then to take my oldest son to Detroit and then maybe get some homework done today. I'll talk to you all later.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh no! Camoprincess I'm so sorry to hear that. keep your chin up though! Unfortunately that happens to every hunter at least once. Sometimes there's just nothing you can do. Did you look near any pond or stream or swampy area? Do you think you maybe hit the deer in the guts? Because if you did, chances are you will find the deer near water (that is if it didn't die on the way there).


I just got out of the woods just now. My bf & I cleared a path for us to access the woods easier. My boyfriend left me with the path to finish raking while he went to move the trail camera. Well ladies...I got bored. :wink: 
I started walking through the woods..trying to make a mental map to help me come October. I began to notice this one very distinct path and then I noticed another and another and finally found an awesome tree right in the middle! I broke some branches, moved some sticks and checked all the angles. Before I knew it I had chosen my very own tree!...and a great tree too (according to the bf). =) I'm really excited to hunt there now especially since thats dorkie forkie and horses home!

Good luck girls..I'm rootin for ya!



OH! and ps about the shirts...I'll find out tonight or tomorrow how much each one would cost! Talk to you soon..


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you couldn't find your deer camoprincess....you may find her later on during the season...but its okay...do not let it get you down.
I shot a decent little buck last year. I really waited til it was too dark to shoot but I decided to take the shot anyways. I could still see him and the pin when I drew back and I let it fly. Standing there, I watched my arrow sail right over his back. So I called my husband and told him what I did. There were several other guys in the shop at the time, so they commence to making fun of me...lol..cause they never get the chance, in fact it was the first deer I have ever missed. So, I get down to find my arrow and guess what, NO ARROW!!!! I called the hubby again, told him I couldn't find my arrow, then he says, I knew you didn't miss, you don't ever miss!!! I go home and he leaves to track it for me, of course, he can't hardly walk because he has the beginning of a staph infection in his legs, so he comes back home. I call my other buddies and they bring a metal detector to find my arrow, because I'm still convinced I have missed. The next phone call I get is my friend saying he's found blood. I'm estactic by now.......but.....they never found him. That is the most horrible feeling. My arrows normally make complete pass thru's. I assume I hit the shoulder. Bad shot, and bad decision made on my part. Lesson learned!!!!!! NO DEER & NO ARROW....but's thats okay. It happens to all hunters, more than once for some!!!! Hang in there, you'll get another shot! 


Bowhunterchk.....woohoo I can't wait for a t-shirt. They are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I am going out in the morning and I am confident that at some point and time during this fall hunting season I will shoot me another deer. 

We looked everywhere, I even initiated my new boots into the mucky swamp. We checked all along the creek bed and by both of the little swampy areas. Oh well, chalk it up to a lesson learned.

I will keep you girls posted.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Aww- Sorry to hear that sweetie. It happens to the best of us. I just wish I could see just where you shot her? I see you are going out in the morn- You just get right back on that horse. You still might just find her! I have tracked a couple of deer we found and we had walked right by them! Expechelly with so much foliage still around, I have also seen them critters double back as well on the same blood trail. You probley might have a hard time sleeping tonight. The thoughts running WILD. I have been there the highest of highs and the lowest of lows. Keep on them!! It happens to us all at one time or another. And don't worry about them points they will come. You go and gettem in the morn!! Keep us posted!

Put in to em- GIRLS GONE HUNTIN


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well girls~ went out to the woods this afternoon, saw a few turkeys, and 4 deer but they were about 80 yards away, and a lot of squirrels. The hubby and I went out together and we picked up our trail cameras, were just going to change them out but the batteries were low and didn't take any with us so we just brought them in. 

Camera 1 had some nice does on it, I actually think the one I shot on Friday was in one of the pics.

Camera 2 which is near one of my tree stands had some really good pics, lots of does, a small buck (little 4pt) - my son has named him Frederick, he saw him every day he was out for early doe season. And then there is this one: He is MINE


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

camoprincess- I'm sorry to hear about your doe. Hang in there, and go get that NICE buck!! I'm so jealous that some of you are getting to hunt already! We get to start next thursday, but I have school all day and I have to work all night, so I'm going to try to get "on call" at work so I can still hunt unless the hospital is busy!! I want to get out in the woods to hunt so bad! We've been hanging tree stands and trimming shooting lanes for the last month and a half, I'm ready to actually USE them!

Good luck to all, let's show them what girls can do when Girls Go Hunting!!

Happy Hunting, 
NN


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Well girls.....I have not been able to hunt in a week !!!!! It has been raining every day for over a week now. Places in my county are flooded. My kids have been out of school for 2 days now. I was going to go Sunday, but my 4 wheeler wouldn't start. So, I came in took off my boots and headed back upstairs, I was sooooo aggravated!! But then the bottom fell out and thunder and lightning!!:mg: Glad I wasn't in the woods. Hopefully the rain will hold off so I can at least go this afternoon. Talk to you gals soon, maybe with good news!!!!
Tiff


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Tiff, 
Hope you get to go out soon. I have been wondering about you down there with all of that rain. Hopefully you won't have to build an Ark.

Good luck in the woods.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi girls! Only one more week:wav: I am so excited. The weather is really going to turn cool next week and it is supposed to be 38 for a low on opening day with a high of 65 and partly cloudy ~ whoo hoo treestand here I come.

Going out this weekend to clean up the ground around the trees and to set up some shooting lanes at one stand so I will be all set.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Me to!! Nice buck camoprincess! He has some mass to him to. Looks as some of us have the same opening morning OCT 1st here we come!! The weather has FINLEY got a little cooler here. We seen a couple of nice buck up on the top ridge, got me all gitty. I am all ready to go and I am counting down the days! 8.......

Loverofthebow- I hope all is well down there with you and familey and freinds. I had seen all of the flooding going going on. We had lots of flooding going on here last year. (Oh what a mess) Best Wishes.

Looks as if the season will be winding up for all of us real soon, So to all of you ladies GOOD LUCK!! & STAY SAFE!! 

GIRLS GONE HUNTIN


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Howdy ladies ~ Well, went out this morning to clear some shooting lanes and to clean up around the base of the treestands, we got to the one where the really nice buck is and just as we were getting ready to start making noise we noticed a doe and 2 fawns bedded down about 80yds from my stand. We decided to sneak out and go back later this afternoon. Sure I hope I feel better, I have been really ukey: feeling all weekend. But I am not going to let that get me down.

As we were walking out I made a mental picture of the area ~ I have never been to that spot by myself or let alone in the dark. The hubby has to work on Thursday so I will be headed out there on my own. I am actually really excited. I love to sit out in the woods with him, but I think I like sitting by myself more. Except for the squirrels. As long as they stay out of my tree I am okay but let them get close and I start getting nervous. They really freak me out 

I have an idea, maybe once we all get our shirts we can try and set up a day that we can all go huntin', maybe even about the same time, and just wear our team shirts under our camo. Even though we won't be in the same woods together it would kind of be like we are all hunting together. What do ya'll think?

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Whoo Hooo :wav: In about 46 hours I will be sitting in my tree stand! YEAH! I am sooooooooooooo excited:banana:

It is really going to be hard to concentrate at work


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok, the one day I wait for all year is in hours from now, and I hear that my opener is supposed to be a wash out - boy do I hope the weather lady is wrong this time! I love the opening morning just something about it. I am so excited to just get out. I am going to keep watch on the weather!! I turned the weather channel on the other day and I thought here we go again.... At this time of year the weather channel is all ways on checkin on weather, wind and such. Well ladies I cant wait to get out.GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

OH I love the idea you have about the wearing shirt thing camoprincess. :grouphug: Might bring us some luck!!!


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

WHOO HOOO!!!! Season comes in TOMORROW!! Finally, after months and months of waiting and practicing, I get to go out and sit in a tree! I can't wait. It kind of sucks though, because I have class tomorrow and work tomorrow night, so more than likely I won't get to go out till Friday afternoon  It's killing me, I want to be out there so bad, but it's been super windy the last two days, so I'm actually ok with it not being in season yet. Hopefully the wind dies before Friday afternoon, because I'll be 20 ft. up in a tree! Good luck ladies, let's get some points on the board for TEAM 8!!!

Happy hunting all!
NN


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Good luck. :thumbs_up:biggrin1:

When you go into 2nd year of your nursing course (If bachelors degree) you'll find that spare time goes out the window.

Our season has been open since April and ends in October. I haven't even had a chance to get out there, just to warn you.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Nocked Nurse-I think the wind is heading my way it is supposed to be 20 to 30 mph in the morning. 

Scotsbowhunter-you have some GREAT PHOTOS one your page.:smile:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Nocked Nurse ~ our winds here in Michigan have died down, how about there in Indy? I am so excited about tomorrow, I don't know if I will be able to sleep tonight We are under a frost advisory tonight so that should make movement really good in the morning. I really can't wait, the husband has to work and I am getting stuff ready tonight so I feel like a "big girl" since I am really doing it on my own.

The song, "I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it" keeps running through my head :wav:

Talk to you all soon, hopefully with some points


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Girls I am cheering you on :cheer2:!!!! I have been trying so hard to get us some points and now kicking myself for not shooting the rabbit I saw...lol!!! Our deer aren't moving very well right now, we have got an overload of acorns and they are staying around the oaks. I hope I can tell you some good news later on in the week:tongue:. I am itching to shoot something, I mean, really, really, really itching!!! 

Good luck gals!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:


I found a new rabbit this morning....I taking my bow with me when I take the kids to school. 
He lives in my driveway :wink: I call him....the backup rabbit!!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi girls! Sorry I've been so distant...This week I had my first Anatomy & Physiology lecture exam and I just got home from my first anatomy & physiology Lab exam...So tough!! I haven't mentioned this before but I'm also going to school to be a nurse!!....Except I really want to be a neonatal nurse practitioner. =) I know what you mean by not really have a lot of spare time! I think I might be forced to do a little studying while in the tree stand. =P 

Anyway, I can't belive you will all be in the stands tomorrow morning! I am SOOOO jealous! I still have 17 more days. This is what I'll be doing this weekend while your all having fun in the woods...

Friday- Work 
Saturday- Cabelas to pick up new summit cables (mine are trying to hold on to dear life right now)
Saturday Night- Baking yummy chocolate and walnut oatmeal cookies & hopefully picking up my new car!!
Sunday- Handing out a cute little bag of cookies with a ribbon and a card with all of my hunting info and my boyfriends info to homeowners of our hunting spots.

Okay so I say lets get these shirts cracking! Here is the size chart for the t-shirts...It says the shirts run petite so if there is any size issues we can always put the design on a different shirt!

American Apparel 3/4 Sleeve Baseball Raglan 
width(inches) length(inches) 
S 13.25 22.25 
M 14.25 23.25 
L 15.75 23.75 
XL 16.25 24.25 

Comments: This shirt is fitted and runs petite. 
How To Measure:
width: Measure 1" below armhole and straight across from side to side. 
length: Measure from edge of collar at shoulder seam to bottom of garment. 

Each shirt is going to cost $28.34 without tax or shipping. Again..if that is too much don't be afraid to speak up there are a million shirts to choose from and each costs a different price!

If everyone is okay with the sizing and price...I just need this info:

Your AT Name
Your state
The size you want

Yeyyyyy I cant wait!!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Huntergirla said:


> Nocked Nurse-I think the wind is heading my way it is supposed to be 20 to 30 mph in the morning.
> 
> Scotsbowhunter-you have some GREAT PHOTOS one your page.:smile:


Thanks, took me a while to build up the portfolio


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey girls ~ how is everyone doing?

What a weekend ~ the hubby got an 8pt on 10/2/09 ~ pic posted under the Happy Hunting thread ~ then yesterday I got a button buck ~ first deer ever, hubby says the doe we couldn't find doesn't count ~ pic posted under the Girls Gone Huntin ~ we are on the board thread.

Just wanted to say hi and to wish everyone a good week


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

:cheers:WAY TO GO CAMOPRINCESS!!! Nice-first blood for the team! Congrats to you!!:dancing: I had to go to the other thread to see your deer, Ill bet he will be good eaten! Way to put them down!! I would get him mounted to!! The first deer I shot was a button buck and I had him mounted. I still have him hung on the wall. It's your first deer!!! 

I went out this weekend and had a great time in the woods, I seen a bunch of little bucks and does and yearlings I even had a couple of button bucks licking my latter on my stand-I forgot to bring my doe tags with me so I could not shoot one I had one of my tags but if I shoot a doe I would have had to tag it with my buck tag and that was a no go!! I did have a pretty nice buck ALMOST a 120 class at about 15 yards but it was the first morning in the stand and it being so early I passed on him. (I hope I didn't make a mistake!!) The little bucks was sparing with another buck-then he walked over to a tree about 10 yards in front of me and was making a scrap and peeing and rubbing his tarcells. I am still all pumped up! What a great show!! I will be out again this afternoon I have a great wind for one of my stands and I will give that one a try

Good luck to all of the Girls Gone Huntin Team!!!!

Again great job Camoprincess!!!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Huntergirla ~ I am still excited and really can't believe it. I printed off some pics and have them on my desk at work ~ and both deer, mine and the hubby's are going to the taxidermist tonight :banana:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Now that Camoprincess has drew first blood and put up points for the team!!! YEA!!! Again great job!!

Well, ladies I thought I would see what was going on in your neck of the woods? I have been getting out and the last few mornings it has been real cold here we even had some snow yesterday morning. (I think we were robbed, I don't know what happened to our fall.) The bucks are on the move here, I seen an BIG 10 and a nice 8 last night, they were about 80 yards from me in the corner of one of my fields. What a great show-the 10 came out and followed a couple of does in the timber, then the 8 came out following a doe and made a scrape and got on his back legs and was lickin a branch and rubbin his horns on the branches . I am going to move one of my stands or take in a climber the next time I get a good wind for that spot. I just need the right wind!!! And a little luck!!!! We will see its hunting!

I will take one of those shirts Bowhunterchck
AT NAME- Huntergirla
STATE- IOWA
SIZE - Large - I weight about 110 pounds but I like them a little big, and if they run small.
Just tell me where to send the check?


GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND STAY SAFE
GIRLS GONE HUNTIN
HAPPY RUTTIN LADIES!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey girls ~ just got in from the woods. Last night and tonight we went and sat at some new property we are hunting, we have to do it all from a pop up. Last night we saw about 14 deer from about 60yds or so, tonight we had 5 come in and they were only about 30yds just no good shots, plus you could tell that they knew we were there.

Maybe next time.

BowHunterChk13, I will take one of those shirts too ~ probably a 2X we be best. Let me know where to send you the money.


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I haven't left a note lately. I have not killed anything yet....I have passed on a few, though! I know that it neither help our score nor helps my freezer. Cause the hubby chewed me out for not shooting a spike...lol....I figured he would rag me about shooting it if would have.....so that was a damned if you do, damned if you don't...lol!! Oh well, I still have a while and seeing as Alabama opens up Wednesday I may go to my Dad's and hunt one evening, its a good chance at a bigger deer :tongue: I hope you are all having a wonderful time in the woods. I was going to get up and go this morning but it was pouring down rain.....it seems like it hasn't rained in a couple of days so I guess we need some more:angry:, the deer are going to need to learn to do the butterfly stroke if this keeps on. Going to rain off and on all week.......yes, it sucks!!!! 
Good luck in the woods everybody!!!! Maybe its not raining at your house.....lol!

And on that T-shirt....I will definitely need a 2x (rather large in the chest area:tongue but I will take one!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I am house bound for the week from hunting ~ between work and school and we put our house up for sale so trying to get things cleaned up. Hopefully it sells but not too soon, we aren't moving until the end of August of 2010 so after the daughter gets married and then we are headed to Montana, and I really don't want to have to move in with the in-laws.

But I am bound and determined that I will be in the woods as much as I can this weekend. Hopefully adding some points to the team.

If the weather stays cold it will be perfect - just as long as we don't have rain.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Camoprincess I know what its like! My house is on the market aswell...My mom is moving back to South Africa once our house sells and I'll be here in the states to fend for myself! It is chaotic preparing for a sell...especially when everything is boxed up AND the house constantly has to be spotless for showings! 

Ladies...TWO DAYS!! I'll be joining you in the woods in TWO DAYS! I'm SOOOO excited!!!! woohoooo =)

The shirts...I'm so sorry it is taking so long! I've been so busy it is actually sickening. I'm currently writing this post inbetween my classes...there just aren't enough hours in the day! I'll get the exact price and my address to you asap! I actually have a paypal account...maybe I can find a way to do it instantly so we can get them sooner...I'll let you know!

Tomorrow I'm going apple picking to get my mind of hunting because I'll be going crazyyyyyyyyyyyyy tomorrow. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Camoprincess I know what its like! My house is on the market aswell...My mom is moving back to South Africa once our house sells and I'll be here in the states to fend for myself! It is chaotic preparing for a sell...especially when everything is boxed up AND the house constantly has to be spotless for showings!
> 
> Ladies...TWO DAYS!! I'll be joining you in the woods in TWO DAYS! I'm SOOOO excited!!!! woohoooo =)
> 
> ...


The house thing really sucks ~ we haven't started boxing stuff up yet, but we will be starting that soon. And keeping the house spotless is a major task at my house......there just aren't enough of me to go around. LOL.

I am hoping to get back out in the woods tomorrow and I plan on getting out there both Saturday and Sunday even if that means listening to the kids complain.

Will talk to you girls later.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

BowHunterChk13 ~ how was the first day in the woods?

I hope you had fun! Let us know how it went.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

K ladies just wanted to check in and see whats up? 

I have been out but I think the deer are using my woods just as a nursery... I have seen a lot of fun little bucks, a few nice bucks but they have been out of range, and plenty of does and yearlings. I just keep thinking the big guy is right around the corner and I want to save that shot for him??? But I really would like some beef sicks and sausage, so something is going to have to give. 

Well, I did try to rack at least a few points up the other morning, Finely I get a squirrel in range and on the ground without a deer being around and I shot at a squirrel but I guess my trajectory must have been a little off cause my broad hit a little tree right beside him. I have seen a 5 or 6 ***** and a red fox but the season is not in yet!! 

The turkeys have been down in my flat the last couple of weeks I can see them from one of my stands, I might just sit down there one night just to try for one of them. 

I hope all is ok with all the ladies in your neck of the woods.

Go Getem ladies.:thumbs_up


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I decided that I was going to be independent tonight and I went over to the new property we are hunting by myself. It was kind of windy today and when I got there, the pop up wasn't really popped up anymore. So after a few minutes of figuring it out and fighting the wind gusts , I finally got it secure enough for me to sit in. It was a little late when I got out there tonight because of work but none the less, I was there. Didn't see anything, didn't hear anything, about 7:15 I decided to close up shop, started closing the windows, tossed my chair out the window along with my sweatshirt and my spray bottle, got the rest of the windows closed up and opened the main zipper and stepped out, 3 does which were about 25 yds in front of my pop up ran ~ not super fast ~ to about 65 yds. I FROZE ~ was finally able to range them, but 65 yds is a bit long for me, especially with the wind. They finally moved off and I headed to the car. Next time, I WILL LOOK OUT THE WINDOWS:angry:

Chalk it up to a lesson learned:tongue:


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> BowHunterChk13 ~ how was the first day in the woods?
> 
> I hope you had fun! Let us know how it went.


Hi girls!! Woohoo! I love hunting season <3 So the weather wasn't too pleasant opening weekend but what can ya do. I went out saturday morning & afternoon, sunday afternoon (it was like hurricaning..if thats a word), monday afternoon and this morning. I've seen about 6-7 deer throught the weekend & week but never had a good shot.

ALTHOUGH...I DID take a shot at the biggest deer I have ever seen in real life! He is known as a giant around my area and only a few people have gotten a chance to take a shot at him....and guess who just so happen to come across him...ME! I took a shot at 23 yards..the sun was just starting to set and I missed...luckily I don't think I spooked him so I'm hoping he comes back! He's a beautiful 10 point and honestly he must be the luckiest deer in the world because no one has been able to knock him down! I can't believe it's hunting season =) ... anywhoo tomorrow I have classes all day but I'll be out friday afternoon after work...with work, school, hunting and a lack of sleep my life has been insane..but I'm trying to get out there as much as I can...hopefully I'll be writing you all soon telling you about how I shot my first deer of the season! 

bye for now


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

camoprincess said:


> Well I decided that I was going to be independent tonight and I went over to the new property we are hunting by myself. It was kind of windy today and when I got there, the pop up wasn't really popped up anymore. So after a few minutes of figuring it out and fighting the wind gusts , I finally got it secure enough for me to sit in. It was a little late when I got out there tonight because of work but none the less, I was there. Didn't see anything, didn't hear anything, about 7:15 I decided to close up shop, started closing the windows, tossed my chair out the window along with my sweatshirt and my spray bottle, got the rest of the windows closed up and opened the main zipper and stepped out, 3 does which were about 25 yds in front of my pop up ran ~ not super fast ~ to about 65 yds. I FROZE ~ was finally able to range them, but 65 yds is a bit long for me, especially with the wind. They finally moved off and I headed to the car. Next time, I WILL LOOK OUT THE WINDOWS:angry:
> 
> Chalk it up to a lesson learned:tongue:


It ALL WAYS happens that way!!! Last night I seen a bunch of critters in my stand all but 2 were to far away, it started to rain a bit so it was time for me to go then on my way out in the field here comes a few deer right at me , I could barely see the deer in the field one of them I could just tell by size he was a buck so I just stood still, I figgered he would just move on out of sight, NOPE he had to come what I was he got within 15yards of me. DEER!!!


Bowhunterchick- sorry to hear but keep on him maybe he will show up again !!


My freind made me up some shirts for the shop here and if any of you ladies would like one of the shirts I got, just send me a pm. They are long sleeved and black with silver wrighting. I told her awhile back I needed some so I had to get them. I still want the one that bowhunterchick is having done. They look like more of a team shirt.

GOOD LUCK AND STAY SAFE TO ALL!!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

OH MY GOD!! I JUST SHOT MY FIRST DEER!!! i'm on my way to the butchers (on my iPhone). It was a 10 yard heart shot on a 5inch spike!! I'm so excited...story and pictures will come later! Wohhooooo!!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

:wav: AWESOME! Isn't the feeling just AWESOME! can't wait to hear the story and see the pictures.

Great job,


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Girls..I don't know how to post a picture twice so click on the thread "Finally...my first deer" ....I have the picture of the deer and the story there...also my bow isn't in the picture ...long story but I didn't bring my bow back into the woods with me! So I'm hoping we still get the points for our team!! In the scoring only thread, I wrote a little note to the mods...hopefully the picture of my broken arrow will be enough proof!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Girls..I don't know how to post a picture twice so click on the thread "Finally...my first deer" ....I have the picture of the deer and the story there...also my bow isn't in the picture ...long story but I didn't bring my bow back into the woods with me! So I'm hoping we still get the points for our team!! In the scoring only thread, I wrote a little note to the mods...hopefully the picture of my broken arrow will be enough proof!


Pic is awesome as well as the story ~ gonna try the nail polish to see if it works for me. We were going to go out this morning but it was still raining and blowing pretty bad, tomorrow is supposed to be better so we will head out then. I know I don't have my button posted yet but we have that too so now we have at least 100 pts. YEAH ~ Go team 8 ~ Girls Gone Huntin'


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbs_up :cheers:Way to go Bowhunterchck on your deer!!!! Great pic! Congrats to you!!! One you will never forget!!! 


K ladies I finally got the right wind and put one down. Chalkn up some more points for the team!! Hes not the one I had my eye on but he was a taker. I will have to upload pics of my buck and the stories of my fun excursions that I had over the weekend later this afternoon or when I get home tonight. OH WHAT A WEEKEND!!!! YEA BABY!!!!

GO TEAM-GIRLS GONE HUNTIN!!!!!:dancing:


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Good work ladies!! It's been a while since I've actually been able to get caught up on our team thread..sorry. Good to see that we're knocking them down!! I think we had a slight disadvantage since all of our seasons started late, but we're cooking with gas now!!

Bowhunterchck---I will take one of the shirts. I don't think I want my AT name on it though, just my state. Will that work? If so...

State-- Indiana
Size-- Medium

Let me know your paypal account, and I'll send the money there once we know the price of shipping and what not. If I'm too late to order it, don't worry about it too much, although I will be sad!! :sad: Just send me a pm to let me know your info!! Thanks a ton!!

GO GET 'EM TEAM 8!!!

Kayla


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone!!!!

Sorry I haven't posted in a while (I left you a note Lorri)!!! 

I still haven't killed anything. I have had several shots and passed on most. I did miss a doe the other evening. Me being short, I have to scoot back in the stand to shoot, well.........I didn't get back far enough and my cam hit the rail on my treestand...lol!!! I flat out missed:mg:, which is fine, I'll get her next time. I thought I was going to be able to redeem myself the next evening when a little buck come in, but he would never present a shot. However, when I was turned completely around in my stand, I saw the camera flash go off in the corner of my eye...I thought, what the heck...eased around and didn't see anything, kinda shrugged it off, thinking maybe it was a bird or something...lol. Nope, I heard them blowing and when I got out of the stand, I went and checked the camera. There they stood just as pretty as you please :tongue:. Stupid does!!!!:angry: I never, ever thought it would be so hard to kill one of those, bucks are soooo much easier:wink:. It's raining today, so no hunting, not yet anyway. I hope it clears out but they have flood watches out for most all of North Georgia. 
Good luck ladies on all your hunting, hopefully I will have some good news in the next few days!!!!
Tiff

PS....BowHunterChck13, congrats on your deer. That's awesome!!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey girls ~

Before I forget, Bowhunterchk13, I would also like one of the team shirts. Let me know the cost information and I will get it to you on your paypal account.

State ~ Michigan
AT Name ~ CamoPrincess
Size ~ depends on how they run:teeth:

Well I am sitting at work with no boss around for the afternoon :wav:. I am hoping to get out on Thursday evening ~ taking the afternoon off as the kids have conferences so hopefully after those are done I can go sit in the woods till dark.

Hope everyone is doing good. Kristie, saw your post you got one, quit keeping us in suspense where are the pictures girl?:star:

Talk to ya all soon.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm still here, just no deer stories for you yet

I have seen quite a few, but it's always when I'm driving home or to work. 

Good luck & congratulations to those who have had kills this year!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

:whoo:K-ladies here he is.... 
I shot him sunday night I grunted him right in, it was as if he was on a string and I was pulling him right to me. What a weekend!!! What a blast!!!The bucks are on the move here, I am seeing a lot of pre-rut activity going on. I was covered in beautiful surroundings, deer and wildlife that night, I have a few stories I want to share, but I will have to do it after the shop closes tonight. I just snuck in here between meetings. I will score him and get him in the score thread later as well. I just wanted to get my pics up. Looks as if we are rackin up a few points. YEA BABY!!!:wav: More points for us ladies!! :rock-on:


Good luck to all!!!!
GIRLS GONE HUTIN!!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay girls...trying to get the shirts done today...this is the info I have so far...

Bowhunterchck13 New York Size M
Camoprincess Michigan Size 2x
Nocked_Nurse89 Indiana Size M
Huntergirla Iowa Size L 
Luverofthebow Georgia Size 2x
tn huntress Tennessee	
tmvidalsgirl	Missouri


I can't seem to find if tn huntress or tmvidalsgirl want shirts...If you do please let me know your size!!

This is the exact list I am going to give them so if I spelled something wrong or you would like certain letters to be capitalized in your AT name just let me know! 

thanks


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi again.... Okay so I spoke to the lady on the phone and she said that the shirt I picked runs super super small and to probably get 2 sizes up. So I decided to scratch the shirt and I found a better one. The lady on the phone said this is one of her favorite t-shirts. It is the same exact style..black 3/4 sleeves expect it is unisex. The lady said the shirts sizes run normal. You can choose from

Youth Small
Youth Medium
Youth Large
Small 
Medium
Large
XL
2x

I kept everyone's shirt sizes the same but if you want me to change them I can with no problem.

The XL and 2X cost $28.49 each and the rest of the sizes cost $25.49.
This is without shipping...the shipping should only cost about 2 or 3 dollars. 

Okay figured out paypal...I just need everyone's email addresses and I can send you the "money request". That way you wont have to make an account and stuff...you can pm me or write them here.

ttys


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Huntergirla said:


> :whoo:K-ladies here he is....
> I shot him sunday night I grunted him right in, it was as if he was on a string and I was pulling him right to me. What a weekend!!! What a blast!!!The bucks are on the move here, I am seeing a lot of pre-rut activity going on. I was covered in beautiful surroundings, deer and wildlife that night, I have a few stories I want to share, but I will have to do it after the shop closes tonight. I just snuck in here between meetings. I will score him and get him in the score thread later as well. I just wanted to get my pics up. Looks as if we are rackin up a few points. YEA BABY!!!:wav: More points for us ladies!! :rock-on:
> 
> 
> ...


OMG:mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: 

Kristie he is absolutely gorgeous! I screamed and hollered for you when I saw the picture, it was almost like I got it myself. Can't wait to see what he scores.

Let us know as soon as you can.

Once again superb job. I might have to come to Iowa.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hi again.... Okay so I spoke to the lady on the phone and she said that the shirt I picked runs super super small and to probably get 2 sizes up. So I decided to scratch the shirt and I found a better one. The lady on the phone said this is one of her favorite t-shirts. It is the same exact style..black 3/4 sleeves expect it is unisex. The lady said the shirts sizes run normal. You can choose from
> 
> Youth Small
> Youth Medium
> ...


Alexa ~ since the shirts are unisex I think I will go with an XL. I'll pm you my email.

Lorri


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nocked nurse I just saw your post ... Ofcourse that's not a problem! Would you like your first name instead?? 


Huntergirla oh my!!! I gasped when I saw your buck!! What a beautiful deer!!! Congrats!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

camoprincess said:


> OMG:mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg: :mg:
> 
> Kristie he is absolutely gorgeous! I screamed and hollered for you when I saw the picture, it was almost like I got it myself. Can't wait to see what he scores.
> 
> ...


AWWWW loved the post Lorrie and he is part yours! And THANKS I am still all junked up!! 

My internet at home has been down for the last few days.. Boy I have been a little t off at them. 

You can also come here anytime!!!

I was thinking about writing a little storie on my hunt. I have some time off the next few days so I will get some more huntin in. 

THANKS AGAIN LADIES!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Huntergirla said:


> AWWWW loved the post Lorrie and he is part yours! And THANKS I am still all junked up!!
> 
> My internet at home has been down for the last few days.. Boy I have been a little t off at them.
> 
> ...



Kristie ~ that totally sucks about the internet.

I went out tonight and sat in a new spot on the ground had some does come in but they were about 60 yds away with a lot of small trees between me and them and 60 yds is just a tad far for me.

Sweet ~ I would love to come back to Iowa ~ my hubby built several water tanks out there, one in Oakland, one in Sanborn and one in Monticello.

Well girls everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

:halloween Happy spook night!

Gonna stay home tonight and give out candy to all of the little trick-or-treaters.
It is still really windy here today ~ hopefully it dies down before tonight.

Tomorrow is supposed to be better so hopefully I will get some woods time.

Have a good one :halloween


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

hi girls..missed a big doe last night...I skimmed the bottom of her belly at 20 yards...kind of stinks but I'm not too bummed..heading out in a few minutes..hopefully to catch myself a Halloween doe :teeth:

Happy Halloween!! BoOoOoOoOo =P


ps...how many points do we have??


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Moved two different tree stands today to head out in the morning.

I think right now Nocked Nurse brought in 50pt, you brought in 50pts and I brought in 50pts (he's just not on the score board yet), and then what ever Kristie (huntergirla)'s huge buck scores at, can't wait to hear the score on that one.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Hope you ladies had a Happy Halloween!! I have always wanted to get me a Halloween Buck yet there goes another year. I remember as a kid my dad got a buck and was in such a hurry because he had to take us out - Trick or Treating - OH WELL thats OK is was just a week early. 

I think mine will score about 135 - I have no official score yet, gave it a try but I want to be sure. Does anyone know if there is a time limit on posting him the score thread?(I hope not.) I will post him in the score thread as soon as I get an official score. I wrote a little(?) story on him the other night just want to proofread it all. Just not enough time in the day! 

Cant get out tonight! Got to get caught up on my womanly duties around that house, but the next week here is supposed to be real nice in the 60 degrees or so and no rain insight. The time change thing really messes things with me. I think we may do a little waterfowl hunting as well but I cant rack up any points that way, well unless I take my bow. 

Bowhunterchick- I sent you a pm with my email if you need anything else just hollar.

Good luck ALL!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I think we just have to have our stuff in the scoring thread by the end of the competition.

Went out Sunday ~ didn't see anything except a few pesky squirrels and 2 very annoying woodpeckers. 

Chance of rain everyday as far out as Thursday, but with the time change it is dark when I get home from work so no time to get out there. Just down to the weekends and bow season stops on the 14th and then starts again Dec. 1. For some reason they think they need to have rifle season:noidea: LOL! 

Oh well, I guess I won't have any excuse for those 15 days to not keep things up around the house:wink: but I bet I can think of some:teeth:


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Huntergirla--AWESOME BUCK!!! Congrats, what a stud!!

I've been trying to get out every opportunity I can. Headed out tonight, but they're logging my woods right now, and they were up in the section close to my stand. It was fine when they were in the back and pushed deer forward, but now I'm worried they're going to push them out completely. They drove through our food plot and ruined two fresh scrapes today. I was pretty devasted when I went back all ready to hunt and found the destruction they had done. I know it will make the woods better for the future, but I had a buck on trail cam that I was hunting and I'm worried he's headed to the neighbors who shoot anything that walks come shotgun season.

Ok enough of my sob story, I'm just going to let things calm down for a few days before I head back and try again.

bowhunterchck13 I will send you a pm right now.

Good luck ladies!! Shoot those big boys!

Kayla


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi girls~

Hope everyone is doing good. I only have 9 days left before the rifle season starts and us archers have to take a 15 day break. I don't go out too much in December since it is so cold but I am very determined that I will be out there until the end this year.

Going to head out in the morning ~ have to work today:sad: but it is supposed to be nice here all weekend so hopefully I will be in the woods for most of it. Got the :washing: done last night and going to work at getting the house picked up tonight. 

Maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry still no deer killing stories from me......:sad:. I was hoping to go this evening but my son's class was 45 minutes late from getting back off their field trip. So, my evening is shot!!! I took my 7 yr old daughter yesterday......OMG....I think I could have choked her...lol!!! She had to pee then she was mad because I didn't ask her if she needed to go to the potty before we left. We had only been in the blind maybe 30 minutes when all this starts. I blew my grunt a few times and we sat. Then she starts making noise and finally I just lose it and we get our stuff together, she gets out of the blind first......then I ease out......then I hear the all to familiar sound of a deer running off in the woods. Needless to say she got chewed out!! The morning before, out of the same food plot, another guy saw 20 deer and killed 2. So, I was just crushed to hear the leaves crunching, knowing that it was a trophy...LMAO...probably a doe, that's what I keep telling myself!!! That's completely ok, enjoyed what little time we had in the blind, minus all the racket ......but I think Mom will be going by herself until I at least kill one!! She does great with her Daddy, I don't understand why she acts that way with me. Must be a girl thing! 
Hoping everything is good with all of you!!!! 
Take care and lots and lots of GOOD LUCK!!!!!
Tiff


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Tiff ~ it is so a girl thing! My girls (17) would not be able to sit still or be quiet for any length of time. I think they have radar because as soon as I get in my stand my phone starts blowing up with text messages from them. Dern kids.

Well girls, almost had a 6pt tonight, with my car, he actually hit the side of my car, couple of good dents but no deer, and we are all okay. First time I hit a deer with my car since November 15, 1997, I better start knocking on some wood. LMAO! The hubby seems to get at least one every year with his truck, sometimes that is the only way we get venison in the freezer. LMAO.

Headed out tomorrow morning bright and early, so maybe I will have some news.

Lorri


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well girls ~ went out today ~ about 30 minutes before I came in I saw probably the biggest buck I have ever seen! Unfortunately he was about 60yds away with a lot of trees in the way, not to mention, the really large doe that was standing between the two of us, if that little hussy wouldn't have been there I may have been able to get him to come in a little closer but no, he was just being a typical male:smile:

I am going out in the morning, the hubby has been saying he doesn't want to go and it has been really cold in the morning and the bed has been so much warmer:smile: But no if, ands or buts, my butt will be out there in the morning.

I have the nails red and will be again wearing my Girls Gone Huntin' shirt, we will be out there freezing our butts together as you girls are always with me when I am in the woods.

Talk to you all soon, hopefully with some good news tomorrow.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

camoprincess said:


> Well girls ~ went out today ~ about 30 minutes before I came in I saw probably the biggest buck I have ever seen! Unfortunately he was about 60yds away with a lot of trees in the way, not to mention, the really large doe that was standing between the two of us, if that little hussy wouldn't have been there I may have been able to get him to come in a little closer but no, he was just being a typical male:smile:
> 
> I have the nails red and will be again wearing my Girls Gone Huntin' shirt, we will be out there freezing our butts together as you girls are always with me when I am in the woods.
> 
> ...


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all! ...Okay so I've only recieved 3 emails. One from camoprincess, one from Nocked_nurse and one from Luverofthebow....The total price comes up to $30.00 even. It is free shipping over 100 dollars but I have to get them shipped here and then I have to individually ship them all to everyone...I'm sorry it came out to be a little pricey! I'm sending the paypal emails now..so once I get huntergirla's email and then all the money..I'll go ahead and order them. I've ordered things from this place before and it hasn't taken long at all...also I'm going to do ny flat rate priority shipping so it should get to everyone soon!

So as of right now I am only ordering shirts for:

myself

Camoprincess

Nocked_nurse

Luverofthebow

Huntergirla

Correct?


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

*this women can hunt*

Can you take me hunting please then we can get married:teeth:


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

no1huntmaster said:


> Can you take me hunting please then we can get married:teeth:



Who are you talking to?!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

BowHnterChck13 ~

I will get the payment to you at the end of the week:thumbs_up

I'd like to know who that post was directed towards also!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Huntergirla said:


> :whoo:K-ladies here he is....
> I shot him sunday night I grunted him right in, it was as if he was on a string and I was pulling him right to me. :rock-on:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Buck! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Kayla ~ I was reading your PM to my husband and he wanted to know how you like the bow? Does it have a smooth draw?

Something really funny that my son pointed out while I was reading it, you and your fiance are Kayla and Nate and my son and his girlfriend are Nate and Kayla.:smile:

Talk to you soon. I will be in the woods from Thursday afternoon until as late as I can on Saturday as rifle season starts on Sunday. The deer are really moving here and I saw a couple of really nice shooters this past weekend, just not in my range.

Good luck girls and stay safe.

Tiff ~ I hope you guys are going to float away again.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Bowhunterchck- I sent you a pm if you don't get it just holler out . I will get you payment as soon as I get your email. THANKS- I will check in here later on tonight to see if ya got it.

SLG2- Thanks I am still all junked up...:smile:

I hope you get on them bucks Camoprincess - they are coming to the grunt call and a bleet call it is making them close the distance here. My trail cams are out on a couple of scrapes, and have got a couple of cool little videos with them on a licken branch. :moose:

I am having a little trouble with a few hunters on the back side of me wanting to shoot over the fence and guys shooting bucks and then because it's not up to their specifications they are not taggen them, on and on ect..... I could tell ya some stories... What them boys dont know is that - well sorry I am just venting. OH I am a little upset!! Hope we have fixed that problem. 

GOOD LUCK LADIES HAPPY RUNTTING TO ALL!!!:smile:


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I just realized I haven't gotten a chance to bring everyone up to dye of my hunting season... It has consisted of poachers poachers oh! And don't forget.... Poachers. So in the past week and a half I have kicked 6 people off of ONE PROPERTY! Two were hunting there "with permission" ... Well let's just say there was a misunderstanding with those too guys.. I guess they confused the landowners "no" with a "yes" ... Then sunday night as my boyfriend ad I were walkking out of the woods we see a headlight walking towards us. Long story short he was hunting on con edison property (illegal and STRICTLY forbidden) and thought it would be "easier" to walk out this way. His response when we kindly told him to turn around and walk back to where you came from..."common it's dark" .... No joke I wanted to nock an arrow right there. And the most OBSURED situation out of all of them?! I'm sitting in my tree and here comes two guys and a little boy (couldn't be older than ten) with normal clothes on come walking up the long dirt road driveway with bows in their hands and arrows nocked! This lady who owns the property is 95 years old and lives all alone and these nuckle heads come skipping up the driveway FIVE FEET past her house like there's no problem!! They walked twenty yards past my tree stand and I FLIPPED. now ladies.. I have always been a very calm, respectful person but I lost it. I said HELLO! what do you think your doing?! And do you know what he said to me? DO YOU KNOW WHAT HE SAID TO ME?! ... "oh hi... We are doing a drive." I instantly called DEC. Okay I don't mind giving people a pass every once and a while but this was just plan ridiculous! Not only were they now tresspasing on private property but they were heading on to con Edison property. They ruined my hunt NOT when they came walking in but when they told me to go F$&@ myself and continued walking into the woods.. And this was all infront of that little boy. Jeez future hunters of America over here! The only way they would leave is if I called dec which I did and they left. It actually ended up being these scum bags that are like notoriously known for unethical crap like this...trespassing, road hunting, leaving dead deer because they are too lazy to gut them, pretending they shot a big buck that someone else really shot... It just makes me sick. 

On a good note I watched a beast chase a doe around my stand for a good hour the other day ... I took a shot right when he ran past my stand the first time but I hit a branch (gave him a little hair cut though lol)


I'll be heading out this weekend .. I hope I see deer this time and NOT people. =(


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

huntergirla ~ we are here to listen to you vent. 

Talked to the boss yesterday morning and asked him if we had all of our work done and on track if I could take Thursday afternoon off, we busted butt yesterday and today so now I get to go sit in the woods:banana:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Just thought I would check in and say hi! We are done until December 1. Rifle season starts at sun-up and even though you can go out with orange on and a gun license in hand with your bow, I think I will stay safe at home. LOL. There are only 4 of us in my husbands entire family that bow hunt, all of the rest gun hunt, and they will all be out in the morning. 80 acres doesn't house 15 hunters with rifles in my opinion. It is great for us bow hunters though!

So I am going to use the next 15 days to catch up on the dreaded housework, been keeping the bills paid, but the filing, UGH. 

Living in Michigan we do some stuff a bit early to try and beat the bad weather so I am planning on putting up my outdoor Christmas decorations tomorrow. Tree won't go up until after Thanksgiving but I really don't like putting up the outside stuff when there is a bunch of :smow: and freezing temps. 

So I am gonna go get some  and I will chat with you all soon.

:grouphug:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Camoprincess I was putting up Christmas stuff as well, funny how we were doing the same thing yesterday. I don't turn them on and put up my tree until after Thanksgiving as well. 

Sorry, to hear that its time for the orange army is out in your neck of the woods. I think they should give the bowhunters a little more time in the woods up there. I thought we started the season on the same day? Maybe them big ol bucks will go and hide in the next property over and you can get another crack at them a little later. 

I would have stayed home as well with that many people on the property. I remember one time sittin in my stand huntin with my bow and gun shots going off every where around me, they were not on the property I hunt, but it's not fun sitten there hope that you don't get a couple of idiots what to do a run through on someone else's property!!! I sat and cried one time but I thought this might be good-maybe Ill get some deer they might push over to me. Well, all of the deer were just running by me, no way to get shots. I do gun hunt as well but I do keep on the backside of one of my ridges when I hunt that part of the season!!!

Bucks are chasing now but not much longer until they go into lock down mode here.

I hope huntin is all going well to all you ladies.:smile:

Bowhunterchck - Have not got a email over here for the shirts if you need something just pm me.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

huntergirla ~ our bow season started on Oct. 1 and stopped Nov. 14 for the first round, second round starts Dec. 1 ~ Dec. 31. The orange army only gets 15 days here. Only 2 people got anything out of our woods yesterday, my brother-in-law got a 7pt and a doe, and my husbands uncle got a 6pt and a doe. My father-in-law saw a 10pt, which he better leave alone cuz I was nice enough and let him sit in my stand LOL

Hope everyone is doing good

I had to turn on my Christmas lights outside ~ everyone in the neighborhood already has them up and I can't let them out do me

Still waiting on the tree as I still need to decide where it is gonna go.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Nocked Nurse ~ the Athens contract is in the mail. Can't wait to get the bow


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Huntergirla said:


> Bowhunterchck - Have not got a email over here for the shirts if you need something just pm me.


Oh hey! Sorry just saw your post...I sent a money request from my paypal account to the email you gave me...double check you email again and if you didn't recieve it for some reason..I'll send one your way again!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Howdy ladies ~

Well, I think I am going to venture out and fight the orange army tomorrow. As long as you follow the gun rules and have a license that is also for gun you can hunt with your bow, and seeing as I don't gun hunt, the bow it will be.

My father-in-law sat in my tree stand opening day of gun season and saw a 10pt. My son sat there today a saw a 6pt chasing 3 doe, I think I need to take over my stand

Will let you know if anything good happens.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> Howdy ladies ~
> 
> 
> My father-in-law sat in my tree stand opening day of gun season and saw a 10pt. My son sat there today a saw a 6pt chasing 3 doe, I think I need to take over my stands.



Good Luck!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

howdy ladies ~

didn't get my bum out of bed this morning to hit the woods, but I went out this afternoon. Saw 5 does, 2 were about 80 yds away and the other 3 came in following each other at about 28yds but there were just too many obstacles between me and them. I was pretty excited though, that is the first time I have had a doe that close that didn't get spooked, pretty sweet. 

the really nice thing though was I went out into the woods (80 acres) which my husband's grandpa owns and I think that I was actually the only one in the woods, PEACEFUL!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

camoprincess said:


> howdy ladies ~
> 
> didn't get my bum out of bed this morning to hit the woods, but I went out this afternoon. Saw 5 does, 2 were about 80 yds away and the other 3 came in following each other at about 28yds but there were just too many obstacles between me and them. I was pretty excited though, that is the first time I have had a doe that close that didn't get spooked, pretty sweet.
> 
> the really nice thing though was I went out into the woods (80 acres) which my husband's grandpa owns and I think that I was actually the only one in the woods, PEACEFUL!


Glad you took back your stand and your back out in the woods. Good luck to ya. 

I just had a friend of mine pass, away she had breast and lung cancer.She fought a hard battel. So I have been pretty broke up about it. She was so young and she was a single mom with 3 kids and they are still little. 

I will be back in the stand later in the week (witch I really need!!) I hope to rack up some more points for the team!! I am going to post my buck, I think the score on him is 134 5/8. I am going to post that, and after I get the CALL on my official score if it is different I will post it then. I have to be pretty close on him though. 

STAY SAFE - HAPPY HUNTING & if I dont get back in here before turkey day, HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF YOU!!! :turkey:


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi girls =) ...I realized I haven't chimed in in a while. The rut seemed to be pretty slow this year here in NY. My boyfriend's father shot his first buck on sunday and had no idea. A nice buck came trotting which LOOKED like to be on the tail of a doe but couldn't get a shot. So he drew back and placed an arrow perfectly on the doe...well...guess what ...it wasn't a doe. Weird I know. It was a little spike and although he was a little bummed that he took a spike...we gave him the pep talk and at the end of the day he felt amazing. It was so nice to see him so happy. =) 

I think besides shooting my first deer this year, I've also made another big accomplishment. I have definitely become a more independent hunter. I've learned to check wind directions and know how that effects the treestands I choose. I know the signs to look for for a good place to sit and a good tree to climb. I've learned to which calls to use in which scenerios. Its been a very educational season and although sometimes I wish I could have spent more time with my hunting partner =( ... I am happy now because I know that I hunt for me and because I love it and not because of my boyfriend. 

Anyway...hope everyone's seasons are shaping up to be great ones.
Speak to you soon..


ps...regarding the shirts....just waiting for one more payment...had a little trouble with one of them but we are working together to fix it. =) 
I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well ladies, I haven't gotten anything else down. Since firearms season has opened I've been taking out my Muzzleloader. I know, I know, it's not my bow, but I really would like to get a buck down this year and if he's out there at 60 yards, my bow just won't cut it! lol! I have considered taking both out, but that's a lot to carry and a lot to have hanging in the tree. I hope all of you are being safe and preparing to kill some deer!

Speaking of bucks and muzzleloaders....I have to brag on my fiance`'s MONSTER buck!! He shot it this past weekend. He has a lot of history with this buck and I couldn't be more happy for him. He hunted so hard this year, he deserved it!! Here's the link to the thread. . . .

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1069459

Happy hunting all!!
Kayla


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Kayla ~ girl you tell Nate that deer is awesome!

Kristie ~ sorry to hear about your friend, we will keep her children in our thoughts and prayers.

Alexa ~ I feel the same way this year. I love to hunt with my hubby, but I have definitely become much more independent while hunting, it is truly a blast.

I haven't gotten anything else, but I can't wait until the orange army is done on Monday, the woods will be so much more peaceful, and hopefully my new bow will be here.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Just want to keep us up on the first page.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey girls! Okay so I just wanted to quickly share the good news. Im keeping my fingers crossed because I think I just landed a new hunting spot! I'm so excited because it's a massive estate and people honestly try anything to hunt there. It's not final yet so keep your fingers crossed ladies! I'll keep you filled in....


Talk to you soon


----------



## Nanny (Dec 18, 2002)

*I missed out.. Bummer*

Hey ladies, I had no idea there was a thread just for the girls,,, and now I see you had a little hunting contest... What fun, I'll have to tune in more often... I have been a Lady Hunter for over 25 years and it thrills me to see more and more of you all out there. Enjoy and pass it on..
Nanny


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Nanny ~ come in and chat any time.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey girls, get my new bow tomorrow ~ I am soooooooo excited. Told the hubby he has to wait to open the box until I get home from work, that hour is gonna kill him:wink:

Hopefully if I can get it all set up by Wednesday, I may take Thursday off work and go sit in the woods. I don't think I could justify to the kids why there is no Christmas gifts, so I better get started on my shopping. I only have 3 people done for and none of them are my children.:mg:

Well, I hope everyone is doing good, healthy, and safe.

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I needed to check in to see how its going out there ladies? The orange army got started last weekend so I got out of dodge and went to see the Denver Broncos in Kansas City last weekend -Thank goodness the Broncos won we are big fans around here. 

It was funny - I decided to count how many people in orange I seen on the way to Missouri from the highway it was.... 26 and 7 more at the subway with a deer tide on a stick in the back of a truck. I hope they are chasing them right into my timber for a little late season huntin. I need to check the trail cams but it has snowed a bunch here and the drifting has been pretty bad.
I think the snow is on it way to Camoprincess? Did you get that bow? Hows it shoot'n?

Nockednurse- What a great buck!!!! He is a brute! Congrats!

Nanny hello to you!!! Come on in.

I hope everything is ok with all. C ya a little later ladies.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the snow is on it way to Camoprincess? Did you get that bow? Hows it shoot'n?


We got some of the snow, a lot of blowing and some really cold temps.

I got my new bow and it is almost set up, hopefully will get to shoot it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey ladies I got me an early Christmas gift I GOT MY GIRLS GONE HUNTIN shirt yesterday. I love it! It looks great! I cant wait to wear it. Now all we have to do is ALL get together to take a picture with are shirts on. When and where? Just kidden... but it would be neat to have something like that. THANKS Bowhunterchck!!! :darkbeer:

I want to wish my team mates a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR! May God bless you and your families and friends this holiday season.:grouphug:

Thanks again c u ladies later.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Huntergirla said:


> Hey ladies I got me an early Christmas gift I GOT MY GIRLS GONE HUNTIN shirt yesterday. I love it! It looks great! I cant wait to wear it. Now all we have to do is ALL get together to take a picture with are shirts on. When and where? Just kidden... but it would be neat to have something like that. THANKS Bowhunterchck!!! :darkbeer:
> 
> I want to wish my team mates a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR! May God bless you and your families and friends this holiday season.:grouphug:
> 
> Thanks again c u ladies later.


OOOOOOOOOO........I hope I get mine soon.

Maybe what we can do is each of us get a pic in our shirts and whoever is good with photoshop we could send them the pic and maybe put us all into one pic.

As of tomorrow I am off work until Jan. 4, hope to get in a good amount of hunting before the 31st, still have a tag to fill.

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!11:darkbeer::beer:


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

sorry I haven't posted in a while......I think i just have sat down since Thanksgiving. I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and a Very Happy New Year!!! I haven't killed anything and today is the last day  in Georgia.......but I can hunt Alabama, so I am keeping my fingers crossed! 

I never got an email about a shirt  It may have went to my spam and if it did I am soooo sorry, I delete all of mine without looking sometimes. 

Congrats on the kills that I have missed. I have enjoyed my time in the woods this year and have learned even more about the strange ways of wildlife!!! We put our cameras out and checked them last week, and lo and behold...a really good buck on camera!!!! We knew there was one out there but never saw him. I think most of ours have went nocturnal which they usually do the last couple of months of the season!

That's all I have for now......I had a great New Years eve party last night....time to chill out!!

Talk to you soon ladies!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi girls ~ well my season ended yesterday. Didn't get anything else but I sure had a great time in the woods.

Hope everyone had a great New Year.

Hey BowHunterChk13, did you get my PM about the shirts?

Take care girls ~ talk to you soon.


----------

